# Best from Run Reports



## Simusid (Sep 30, 2010)

I was reviewing run reports yesterday and I saw one from an MVA for a 2 year old patient.  Besides a few standard boilerplate items and pertinent negatives I spotted "patient denies all booboos" 

That got me through reading the rest of them with a smile!


----------



## ZVNEMT (Sep 30, 2010)

Pt was found in backyard looking for lost treasure. (psych pt)


----------



## CowboyMedic (Sep 30, 2010)

Possible Non-English Speaking Pt was uncooperative until told to "stop pulling on his folley or his pecker was going to fall off". Pt now fully cooperative and possible English speaking.


----------

